# Can you provide feedback for my proposed irrigation?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

With the help of @Wiley , I am ready to buy parts and set up my irrigation. With his guidance, I have a good start.

I also lucked up and found a manager at a Site One who said that if I bring my survey and a diagram of the property with various measurements, he would help me get a sense of the layout of the sprinklers as well as let me know what parts I needed.

Here is a link from an earlier thread that is a walkaround of my property.

It's looking like I will 5-6 stations, so at this point, I know I will need:

-brass Y splitter/connectors
-4 port timers
-female hose swivel barbed
-poly pipe
-backflow preventers
-landscaping stakes to stake the poly pipe to the ground (up against bricks)

*Is there anything that you can think of that I should be mindful to ask the guy when he helps me?*
Are there any particular parts that you would recommend that I consider? I am going for convenience, so if you have any recommendations for the timers or any other parts, that would be great. I've always been recommended Hunter PGJ and Rainbird RVANs, but I am open to any considerations.

*Any opinions on what to keep in mind with these trenching this area?*


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@turfnsurf are you planning to run sprinklers off your spigot with water timers?

If you are not ignore my comments, if you are keep reading

I tried to set up a zone with 4 r-vans. running 1" polypipe. I could not get pressure or flow to work. It turned out to be the timer and spliters that dropped flow to less that 6.gpm. so it wouldnt work. I ended up building my own hacky valves that are controller by a cheap wifi controller. used 1" pvc and flow and pressure sky rocketed.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> @turfnsurf are you planning to run sprinklers off your spigot with water timers?
> 
> If you are not ignore my comments, if you are keep reading
> 
> I tried to set up a zone with 4 r-vans. running 1" polypipe. I could not get pressure or flow to work. It turned out to be the timer and spliters that dropped flow to less that 6.gpm. so it wouldnt work. I ended up building my own hacky valves that are controller by a cheap wifi controller. used 1" pvc and flow and pressure sky rocketed.


@Di3soft yes that sounds like my intention. I wonder why your timer and splitters dropped the flow.

Does that mean that my proposed setup will do the same?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@turfnsurf most likely as they all restrict flow pretty badly mine went from 11gpm to under 6. What size poly pipe were you going to run? and I do you know your static pressure and gpm from the hose bib you were planning on using?

This was my thread about the fiasco https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=20874


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> @turfnsurf most likely as they all restrict flow pretty badly mine went from 11gpm to under 6. What size poly pipe were you going to run? and I do you know your static pressure and gpm from the hose bib you were planning on using?
> 
> This was my thread about the fiasco https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=20874


I am looking at using 1" poly pipe.
My static pressure (per my municipality) is 65.
My GPM is 10.

I don't know the relationship between those in terms of my flow.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Flow in 1" pipe won't be affected it's the pressure loss but 1" you should see very minimal drop in pressure.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Also read through the irrigation tutorial link in the stickies thread


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> @turfnsurf are you planning to run sprinklers off your spigot with water timers?
> 
> If you are not ignore my comments, if you are keep reading
> 
> I tried to set up a zone with 4 r-vans. running 1" polypipe. I could not get pressure or flow to work. It turned out to be the timer and spliters that dropped flow to less that 6.gpm. so it wouldnt work. I ended up building my own hacky valves that are controller by a cheap wifi controller. used 1" pvc and flow and pressure sky rocketed.


@Di3softI am learning terminology so I had a question about your setup.

It looks like you head a leader hose connected to your hose bibb. Did you need a connector/adapter or does it screw right on?

Also, did you need a connector/adapter to connect the leader hose to that white valve? And what is that white valve called?

Is the longer hoses (orange and black) your two zones?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

The leader is just part of a 3/4 garden hose I cut so it screws right on to the bib and connected with a 3/4" barb to 3/4 male to the valve.

The white piece is just a home made "valve box" it now has 3 zones. It's 3 1" rainbird valves. All connected with 1" pvc. All controlled by a b-hyve.

And yes the longer hoses are the zones.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Di3soft said:


> The leader is just part of a 3/4 garden hose I cut so it screws right on to the bib and connected with a 3/4" barb to 3/4 male to the valve.
> 
> The white piece is just a home made "valve box" it now has 3 zones. It's 3 1" rainbird valves. All connected with 1" pvc. All controlled by a b-hyve.
> 
> And yes the longer hoses are the zones.


What was the original setup that caused for a loss of flow? Poly pipe straight into the bibb?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Poly pipe into melnor 2 zone timer


----------

